# Which 7 do you own?



## Donnie (Feb 3, 2006)

Just curious to see an actual percentage of what people on this site own. If you own more than one of the brands, pick your favorite. And if you think of another brand, let me know and I'll pop it up there. That's all I could think of for now.
I wonder which will come out on top, Ibanez or Schecter?


----------



## telecaster90 (Feb 3, 2006)

Schecter.


----------



## garcia3441 (Feb 3, 2006)

I think I'm the only Vigier owner here.


----------



## Papa Shank (Feb 3, 2006)

Technically I'm guitarless at the moment, and I'm having a hard time figuring out what I'd like.


----------



## Scott (Feb 3, 2006)

I play an ibanez neck, so that counts right?


----------



## EdgeCrusher (Feb 3, 2006)

I must admit, I will probably never buy any other guitar than an Ibanez. I grew up on an RG270DX and now no other guitar companys necks feel anywhere near as good as the Wizards to me. Between my RG570 and RG7621, I dont need anything else................except for maybe a J-Custom


----------



## Leon (Feb 3, 2006)

i have:
Ibanez RG7621
Ibanez RG570

i'd like some more Ibby's, but also some others. someday, anyways lol


----------



## Donnie (Feb 3, 2006)

Added the ESP/LTD option.


----------



## noodles (Feb 3, 2006)

I think I'm one of two people here that play a Jackson (as their main seven). Funny, since the other guy is in the same band as me.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 3, 2006)

Donnie said:


> Added the ESP/LTD option.


mmhmm, that's right.

You should make it a multi-option poll since some people own so many guitars.


----------



## Gurj (Feb 3, 2006)

Ibanez, by a long way. Used to be Jackson, which I still love, but I prefer the jems and J-customs.


----------



## Donnie (Feb 3, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> You should make it a multi-option poll since some people own so many guitars.


I thought about it but for now I'll leave it at 1 vote per.


----------



## Shawn (Feb 3, 2006)

All Ibanez 7s.


----------



## anarchistwar (Feb 3, 2006)

washburn WG 587


----------



## ajdehoogh (Feb 3, 2006)

Shawn said:


> All Ibanez 7s.


 
As is I!


----------



## Ryou4Eighty6 (Feb 3, 2006)

IB RG1527... I also play a Turser7. I dont think anyone has one of those, theyre for elitist fascists like moi.. squeal, yoink, sandwhich.


----------



## Donnie (Feb 4, 2006)

Ryou4Eighty6 said:


> ...sandwhich.


That's what I'm talkin' 'bout!


----------



## DSS3 (Feb 4, 2006)

Schecter, going to get another once I sell my 1x12 and this BC Rich Warlock (150 each, anyone want? LOL)


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy (Feb 4, 2006)

ibanez...... nearly!!!! 5 weeks. far [email protected]!#@@#[email protected]


----------



## bostjan (Feb 4, 2006)

bc rich?


----------



## nikt (Feb 4, 2006)

2 x Ibanez!!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 4, 2006)

Ibanez. Yep.


----------



## Donnie (Feb 4, 2006)

bostjan said:


> bc rich?


Ooops.


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 4, 2006)

Ibanez

RG 7321 x 2
Rg 7621

and Schecter (well I'll be ordering MOnday or Tuesday)
C-7 Hellraiser black cherry


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 4, 2006)

Ibanez \m/


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Feb 4, 2006)

Ibanez. Always loved the old UV's.


----------



## Makelele (Feb 4, 2006)

Jackson


----------



## Mars Volta (Feb 4, 2006)

I put Ibanez although I don't think it's going to arrive 
The payment went through but they guy isn't answering emails or anything and it isn't here a week after payment


----------



## that guy (Feb 4, 2006)

only 1 bc ric ??? not cool


----------



## Donnie (Feb 4, 2006)

that guy said:


> only 1 bc ric ??? not cool


Eh, look at it this way, you dare to be different.


----------



## Leon (Feb 4, 2006)

Donnie, you should change the poll to Ibanez vs Everything Else


----------



## nyck (Feb 4, 2006)

Agile!!!


----------



## Kotex (Feb 4, 2006)

Washburn.


----------



## jim777 (Feb 4, 2006)

a Carvin option? I've got one on the way, and I keep pointing the Carvin board guys over here


----------



## Donnie (Feb 4, 2006)

jim777 said:


> a Carvin option? I've got one on the way, and I keep pointing the Carvin board guys over here


Oh yeah. It's up now.


----------



## Digital Black (Feb 4, 2006)

Almost al Ibby' except for the one Cort viva 7 I have


----------



## 7stringninja (Feb 4, 2006)

Ibanez will clearly win handsdown, if nothing else, due to the fact that they have more models of 7's released overtime than all other companies combined!


ESP + 1


----------



## bostjan (Feb 4, 2006)

two deans and no conklins? ?!


----------



## Shawn (Feb 5, 2006)

Papa Shank said:


> Technically I'm guitarless at the moment, and I'm having a hard time figuring out what I'd like.


 I don't know what I'd do without a guitar.........

...looks like Ibanez is in the lead. ^


----------



## Leon (Feb 5, 2006)

Shawn said:


> I don't know what I'd do without a guitar.........


i'd probably have my homework done by now


----------



## Shawn (Feb 5, 2006)

Leon said:


> i'd probably have my homework done by now


 ^

Jim, you are lucky......getting a Carvin and all.....I want one. Im liking those Carvin 7s.


----------



## ibanez.shredder (Feb 5, 2006)

I own 3 ibanez guitars >> and I love and play them to death and im getting more of them in the future


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy (Feb 5, 2006)

Leon said:


> i'd probably have my homework done by now


well then go do it... lol its sunday afternoon and i havent started mine either


----------



## Naren (Feb 5, 2006)

Ibanez.


----------



## maliciousteve (Feb 5, 2006)

Ibanez is clearly leading. I use Ibanez too.


----------



## Awakened Sleeper (Feb 5, 2006)

Yep, looks like a landslide victory for Ibanez. 3 of 'em here.


----------



## GiantBaba (Feb 5, 2006)

I used to own a Conklin, but I traded it, something I regret. So, I just bought a Fernandes Revolver 7! 7-string Sustainer, dudes!


----------



## Lankles (Feb 5, 2006)

An overwhelming victory for Ibanez.  

Sheesh... I thought Schecter Army was more than 13% of the board members.


----------



## halfdeadhippo (Feb 5, 2006)

Schecter.



Lankles said:


> An overwhelming victory for Ibanez.
> 
> Sheesh... I thought Schecter Army was more than 13% of the board members.


Make that 14.94%...


----------



## thepunisher (Feb 5, 2006)

hehe...im waiting to get enough money for a jackson. it' gonna be a long time.


----------



## bostjan (Feb 5, 2006)

GiantBaba said:


> I used to own a Conklin, but I traded it, something I regret. So, I just bought a Fernandes Revolver 7! 7-string Sustainer, dudes!



Awesome! Congrad's! Great guitar!



thepunisher said:


> hehe...im waiting to get enough money for a jackson. it' gonna be a long time.



Good luck!


----------



## Lankles (Feb 5, 2006)

halfdeadhippo said:


> Schecter.
> 
> 
> Make that 14.94%...



What a relief!


----------



## Leon (Feb 5, 2006)

Ibanez_fanboy said:


> well then go do it... lol its sunday afternoon and i havent started mine either


it's now Sunday night, and i'm still in the middle of a problem set. this is probably the first time i've really felt like a student in a while


----------



## silverarj (Feb 5, 2006)

ibanez


----------



## metalfiend666 (Feb 6, 2006)

I voted Ibanez as I own 3 Ibby 7's, but I also own a Schecter A-7.


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 6, 2006)

Big shock that Ibby's #1 by a landslide. Of course, I'm not one of the owners, but...


----------



## Elysian (Feb 6, 2006)

ibanez x2


----------



## angryman (Feb 6, 2006)

Ibanez all the way Baby ! although i'd love a Jackson Randy Rhodes 7 for the CHEESE factor


----------



## Sentient (Feb 6, 2006)

halfdeadhippo said:


> Schecter.
> 
> 
> Make that 14.94%...


Now up to 16.51%. Jeez, there's gotta be more than 18 of us here with Schecters... I'm guessin' there's several folks that just haven't seen this or haven't voted yet.


----------



## Elysian (Feb 6, 2006)

angryman said:


> Ibanez all the way Baby ! although i'd love a Jackson Randy Rhodes 7 for the CHEESE factor


Rhoads.


----------



## noodles (Feb 6, 2006)

angryman said:


> although i'd love a Jackson Randy Rhodes 7 for the CHEESE factor



Cheese factor?


----------



## Splinterhead (Feb 6, 2006)

Carvin DC747c - Black Quilt, Koa body.
Ibanez RG7620


----------



## svart (Feb 6, 2006)

too bad they discontinued those 7string jacksons!


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy (Feb 7, 2006)

what is this chesse factor you speak of angryman?
theres only one jackson 7 left isnt there svart?


----------



## Martin_777 (Feb 7, 2006)

Schecter C-7 Hellraiser but I'm looking for a Ibanez RG1077XL right now.


----------



## strychnine (Feb 8, 2006)

ibanez rg7321

thats all I got and im happy with


----------



## guitarist-1 (Feb 9, 2006)

Ibanez.


----------



## Michael (Feb 9, 2006)

Ibanez RG1527RB


----------



## strychnine (Feb 9, 2006)

thats a picture of my 7, the cab I have some random stuff I bought (except that old ass palm pilot.)


----------



## 7stringninja (Feb 10, 2006)

I've come to the conclusion that this thread was created with the sole-porpose of making me jealous of all right-handed people.


----------



## strychnine (Feb 10, 2006)

as you stated before you mean right hand dominant at guitar 
buwahhah


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 10, 2006)

Ibanez_fanboy said:


> what is this chesse factor you speak of angryman?
> theres only one jackson 7 left isnt there svart?



In the U.S., yes - Ikebe in Japan does short runs for their market. Otherwise, it's the COW.


----------



## AsIAm666 (Feb 10, 2006)

O yeeeaaaaa.....CARVIN


----------



## PRSKILLER (Feb 11, 2006)

IBANEZ RG1527


----------



## Amp'd (Feb 12, 2006)

-Other


----------



## Roland777 (Feb 12, 2006)

Ibanez FTW.


----------



## Flesh-EatingMonkey (Feb 13, 2006)

Ibanez, 'cuz my RG1527 is the bees knees. Just got a JP7 on eBay (today actually), so I might change my mind soon...


----------



## bostjan (Feb 16, 2006)

"Bee's knees?" So it was really cool back in 1940? 

I wonder if anyone knows what percentage of the sevens available are Ibanez, Schecter, ESP, etc.


----------



## darren (Feb 17, 2006)

I should probably add that my 7-string collection has recently grown... i now own:

Dean (Evo Special 7)
Ibanez (AJ307CE)
Danelectro (Mod7)

and soon...

LGM (Leviiathan)


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2006)

"LGM" and "soon" aren't usually in the same sentence.


----------



## darren (Feb 20, 2006)

Well, i've been waiting since about October 2004. But to be fair, there are some legitimate reasons why it's taken as long as it has. I was originally waiting for the piezo Floyd saddles from GraphTech (originally shown at NAMM in January of 2005), but as of yet they're still not shipping. Last summer i decided to make the guitar a hardtail, because of the indefinite ship time from GraphTech. Then he got busy and moved.

So hopefully now that he's settled in Abbotsford and has his paint booth set up, it should only be a few more weeks. The body is cut, the parts are all in hand, so it's just a matter of Jeremy putting it all together.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2006)

LGM's are beautiful guitars. I'm not saying anything against his work - It's just that since he first posted about them at Jemsite, I've honestly never seen a post from someone that didn't have 500 reasons that he was waiting for the thing for months on end, that's all.


----------



## Digital Black (Feb 20, 2006)

Chris said:


> LGM's are beautiful guitars. I'm not saying anything against his work - It's just that since he first posted about them at Jemsite, I've honestly never seen a post from someone that didn't have 500 reasons that he was waiting for the thing for months on end, that's all.


----------



## Shawn (Feb 21, 2006)

Ibanez is leading....


----------



## darren (Feb 22, 2006)

Shawn said:


> Ibanez is leading....


Thank you, Captain Obvious!


----------



## svart (Feb 22, 2006)

Ibanez_fanboy said:


> what is this chesse factor you speak of angryman?
> theres only one jackson 7 left isnt there svart?



there is the COW as said, but somehow I never got along with regular shaped guitars... I'm really happy with my ke-7, but it's a menace to find a good second Jackson 7 (rhoads or kelly) when you don't have the dough to go CS


----------



## Drew (Feb 23, 2006)

I think I've seen two finished Leviathons - Gurj's prototype, and someone's all-maple "endorser model" posted at jemsite. And he's had a final design for nearly two years now... I can understand there's a lot of work getting a new line off the ground, but...


----------



## Gurj (Feb 23, 2006)

Drew said:


> I think I've seen two finished Leviathons - Gurj's prototype



 Still waiting to see mine, hoping to have it sometime soon.......... Come to think of it, I'm still waiting for my JC7 aswell


----------



## jim777 (Feb 24, 2006)

Chris said:


> LGM's are beautiful guitars. I'm not saying anything against his work - It's just that since he first posted about them at Jemsite, I've honestly never seen a post from someone that didn't have 500 reasons that he was waiting for the thing for months on end, that's all.



3 months for a 550 refret here, though that was in 2004.

And, I'm STILL waiting for the 7 string body (just the damn body, not a whole guitar) that I ordered from Chris Woods back in January '05. I'm hoping to have it next week, but I don't see any of these custom guys doing any work at anything other than a snail's pace. A snail with crutches, I might add


----------



## Leon (Mar 2, 2006)

does Jeremy (LGM) still run everything himself? maybe he'd be a bit quicker on orders if he hired more help?

i bought a guitar off him back in... 2002? and it came pretty promptly. however, he was only selling it, not working on it. great guy though! he needs to sign up here!


----------



## bostjan (Mar 2, 2006)

Leon said:


> great guy though! he needs to sign up here!



Yeah, well if he runs everything himself, he might not have much free time.


----------



## Ancestor (Mar 3, 2006)

Schecter A-7. It's a big, heavy MONSTER!


----------



## Magnolia (Mar 9, 2006)

Schecter C-7 (Hellraiser). _I'm_ a big, heavy monster.


----------



## Mark. A (Mar 17, 2006)

LTD M307 on the way


----------



## guitarjitsumaster (Mar 28, 2006)

Ancestor said:


> Schecter A-7. It's a big, heavy MONSTER!



I thought I was the only one with an A-7 round here. The upper horn is a pain sometimes buts its a riff monster specially with my EMG707 in it.


----------



## bostjan (Apr 1, 2006)

I personally never liked the A-7's because of the feel.

I tried a Jackson DK-7 once and absolutely loved it. I was stupid and didn't buy it, then I was even more stupid when musician's friend blew them out for next to nothing and i still didn't buy one.


----------



## Cancer (Apr 2, 2006)

Agile Interceptor, 2 actually, once Donnie's come in.


----------



## Ancestor (Apr 2, 2006)

Magnolia said:


> Schecter C-7 (Hellraiser). _I'm_ a big, heavy monster.



Is that you in the avatar? Jesus. Are you a boxer or something?



guitarjitsumaster said:


> I thought I was the only one with an A-7 round here. The upper horn is a pain sometimes buts its a riff monster specially with my EMG707 in it.



Ha! I'm always shocked to find people with the same guitar, but they're out there. There's a guy around here (tampa bay) that has the same one, too, w/EMGs. 

I like the way the horn looks.  I've had this guitar for 7 or 8 years, so it feels really comfortable to me. I agree, it's a very good riff machine.



bostjan said:


> I personally never liked the A-7's because of the feel.
> 
> I tried a Jackson DK-7 once and absolutely loved it. I was stupid and didn't buy it, then I was even more stupid when musician's friend blew them out for next to nothing and i still didn't buy one.



I made the same mistake with the Lynch Kamikaze guitars. I feel like a real dumbass for not grabbing one. I could have sold it a year later for a couple hundred profit, if nothing else. Same with the 7620s.  Also missed out on the cherry colored Viper.

At least I was smart enough to get the Jackson w/Sustainer.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Apr 6, 2006)

I too own an A-7 (amoungst many others!). It was resprayed purple by the previous owner and currently has some Dimarzios in it that I bought from 7DT.


----------



## Drache713 (Apr 10, 2006)

Well, I voted Agile back when I had it...now I have my Ibby, so chalk up one vote down for the Agile catagory and one up for the Ibby catagory.


----------



## dysfctn (Apr 13, 2006)

My main player 'was' an RG7620 with a single coil routed into it and all pickups changed to Dimarzio Blazes in flouro green. I've always loved the UV7BK but could never find one....

until....

yesterday.

Now I have a mint UV7BK in the family, I think it'll become my main player.


----------



## Michael (Apr 13, 2006)

Got any pictures?


----------



## dysfctn (Apr 13, 2006)

I can't post any yet (under 15 posts - newbie), but here's a link to some in another forum...

jemsite.com/forums/showthread.php?t=46337 
(add the www etc at the front)

I'm planning to take some new one's soon

You can see my RG7620 a little bit in my profile pic


----------



## Michael (Apr 13, 2006)

That looks sooo awesome man!


----------



## dysfctn (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks dude, I'd been looking for a decent one for a LONG time! Glad I finally found one. Now I just can't wait to get her to E-Man at Dream for one of his super setups!


----------



## Shawn (Apr 13, 2006)

AsIAm666 said:


> O yeeeaaaaa.....CARVIN


Nice Carvin!


----------



## Gurj (Apr 15, 2006)

Finally got my Leviathan. Gotta say it was worth the wait.  
So far it's been hard to put down. The neck on it is just so sweet, makes my RG8527 neck feel like a tree trunk!


----------



## technomancer (Apr 17, 2006)

Wow, I own an Ibanez but didn't expect them to dominate the poll by that much.

I should also mention I'm probably getting a Schecter soon.


----------



## Rick (Apr 26, 2006)

Ibanez through and through.


----------



## Charlz (May 5, 2006)

2 Custom shop Jackson's (7's). I also have 2 Abyss 7 strings.






(Sorry, not the best pic...)


----------



## Michael (May 5, 2006)

I just love your stuff man!


----------



## noodles (May 5, 2006)

Charlz said:


> 2 Custom shop Jackson's (7's). I also have 2 Abyss 7 strings.



I hate you so very much.


----------



## Shawn (May 6, 2006)

Charlz said:


> 2 Custom shop Jackson's (7's). I also have 2 Abyss 7 strings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice collection and nice pic.


----------



## IBANEZDIEHARD (May 8, 2006)

EdgeCrusher said:


> I will probably never buy any other guitar than an Ibanez. no other guitar companys necks feel anywhere near as good as the Wizards to me.



same here dude i played my friends brand new ltd baritone yesterday and while it was a nice guitar the neck sucked it was to thick amoung other small problems

i have been playing wizard necks for so long i just know exactly were each fret is without ever having to look at the guitar


----------



## angryman (May 15, 2006)

noodles said:


> Cheese factor?



It's a Brit thing it's old school metal style


----------



## RAP (May 28, 2006)

I'm on a 6 at the moment, but my next guitar will be an Ibanez RG1527.


----------



## Michael (May 29, 2006)

RAP said:


> I'm on a 6 at the moment, but my next guitar will be an Ibanez RG1527.




It's an excellent guitar, you wont be sorry!


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy (May 29, 2006)

cureently a ibby rg 7321.. but may soon be a schecter yum


----------



## Hellrzr7 (Jun 5, 2006)

I've played Ibanez for years (20 to be exact) I just bought a Schecter C7 Hellraiser and it's the best 7 I've owned it's fast and feels great. all three of my other 6's are Brian Moore I'm hoping to get a 7 from them soon


----------



## starsnuffer (Jun 18, 2006)

I have an RG7620 and a DC747. I like the carvin much better, but I like it too much to gig with it so I play the ibby more often.

-W


----------



## krylon (Jun 19, 2006)

i went with the ibanez since they were like the first people i saw make one so i figured since they were like the first then why not go with em.


----------



## Oguz286 (Jun 20, 2006)

Neither of them, ive got a Bo~el MC7...


----------



## JPMDan (Jun 20, 2006)

Ibanez RG7620VK working on a Custom RG Copy


----------



## Loomer (Jun 20, 2006)

This!


----------



## Rick (Jun 22, 2006)

Loomer said:


> This!



That looks nice!!


----------



## Loomer (Jun 22, 2006)

rg7420user said:


> That looks nice!!



Yeah, my dad built it back in '88. Of course I'm assuming you're referring to the birdhouse


----------



## Chill 02 (Jun 22, 2006)

Ibanez, since it was the only 7 string model I could find, and it had a reasonable price tag ($390.00).


----------



## Drew (Jun 22, 2006)

Loomer said:


> Yeah, my dad built it back in '88. Of course I'm assuming you're referring to the birdhouse



Yeah... The dude does good work. Sure, it could use some touchup work here and there, but not half bad for nearly 20 years.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 28, 2006)

i went ahead and added a vote to the conklin field. Yeah, its a groove tools, but Holy shit, if this isnt one of the best 7's ive ever played.


----------



## giannifive (Jun 28, 2006)

Apparently when I did the poll I somehow accidentally clicked on "Ernie Ball".  I actually have two Ibanez 7s.


----------



## Dive-Baum (Jun 28, 2006)

How about a spot to vote for customs? hmmmmm??


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 28, 2006)

There are SEVEN Jacksons here? Who?


----------



## Donnie (Jun 28, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> There are SEVEN Jacksons here? Who?


*Charlz, eaeolian, Makelele, Matt Crooks, noodles, pendar* and *svart*. 
Click on the numbers and you should be able to see who voted for what.


----------



## Steve (Jun 28, 2006)

As of yesterday.... an Ibanez Universe!


----------



## Your Majesty (Jun 28, 2006)

This is my 7 - *RG1527 Ibanez*


----------



## noodles (Jun 28, 2006)

Donnie said:


> *Charlz, eaeolian, Makelele, Matt Crooks, noodles, pendar* and *svart*.
> Click on the numbers and you should be able to see who voted for what.



A DX-7, a KE-7, and a COW7, in addition to the custom shop ones I knew about. Neat feature.


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 28, 2006)

Donnie said:


> *Charlz, eaeolian, Makelele, Matt Crooks, noodles, pendar* and *svart*.
> Click on the numbers and you should be able to see who voted for what.



Duh. You learn something new every day.


----------



## Makelele (Jul 5, 2006)

I almost bought a RR-7 the other day, and I'm sure I would've bought it if it hadn't had a pick-guard.


----------



## crowbarfan77 (Jul 6, 2006)

A schecter 007 elite in black cherry finish of which I am somewhat disappointed in. I cant help but wonder if the clarity would be there if it were a longer scale or maybe the DUNCAN DESIGNED pickups just suck.


----------



## noodles (Jul 6, 2006)

crowbarfan77 said:


> the DUNCAN DESIGNED pickups just suck.



That is the part of your statement that matters. Those pickups really do suck that bad, go put in some real Duncans and be amazed.


----------



## Shawn (Jul 6, 2006)

Donnie said:


> *Charlz, eaeolian, Makelele, Matt Crooks, noodles, pendar* and *svart*.
> Click on the numbers and you should be able to see who voted for what.


Nice. 

I noticed Shannon's name was in the Schecter list. He must've voted back when he had the 007 Elite.


----------



## Donnie (Jul 8, 2006)

As I did when I had my EBMM JP7s.


----------



## King_nothing621 (Jul 8, 2006)

Ibanez 1527 and an Ibanez 7420...hopefully getting a 7421XL...I think that's what it's called.


----------



## Drache713 (Jul 8, 2006)

I voted back when I had my Agile...now I got my Ibanez rg7421xl.


----------



## Kotex (Jul 9, 2006)

I have an Ibanez RG7321 now. I still have the wash though. But I think I like the rg a bit better.


----------



## JiNXeD (Jul 9, 2006)

Post numero uno!
I play a schecter omen 7
yeah I know i'm a cheap bastard
and there's an ibbie on the way!
nice to meet y'all btw!


----------



## Gerch (Jul 18, 2006)

i play this one => http://www.jemsite.com/jcustom/jpn_jc_2001/lacsd/rg7csd1/index.htm

very nice guitar........

i


----------



## bobwow (Jul 19, 2006)

Ibanez AX7221 and SZ320, also Fender MexiStrat, Fender 12 String Acoustic, Oscar Meyer (Schmidt) OC-30


----------



## Zane (Jul 19, 2006)

Cheap ass WG-587 washburn actually a pretty good guitar wanna get an Ibanez like the style more than any other brand


----------



## Loomer (Jul 20, 2006)

Gerch said:


> i play this one => http://www.jemsite.com/jcustom/jpn_jc_2001/lacsd/rg7csd1/index.htm
> 
> very nice guitar........
> 
> i




¨Really? Dude, I hate you


----------



## Gerch (Jul 20, 2006)

yes, really...... and i love it.....


----------



## Loomer (Jul 20, 2006)

Gerch said:


> yes, really...... and i love it.....



How did you get your hands on it then? Could be cool to grab a J-custom for myself!


----------



## Gerch (Jul 20, 2006)

i bought it from a guy in germany. and he bought it from e-bay a year ago....


----------



## angusyoungwanabe (Jul 26, 2006)

well i just joined (bought my RG7321 yesterday). it was either that for 190 or a Shecter Tempest 7 string. it look too wierd and since both have sub-par pups, i went with the cheaper one.


----------



## Juustonaksu (Jul 28, 2006)

Schecter C-7 Hellraiser


----------



## Adam (Jul 29, 2006)

LTD M-307


----------



## VforVendetta00 (Aug 4, 2006)

i got 3 7s, of 3 different brands, or at least i will have 3 7's once my KXK arrives and joins my ergo and my 7620 (which is in the shop getting a gold and black finish  )


----------



## Loserchief (Aug 5, 2006)

As proud owner of a Jackson DR-7 i feel like i belong to a very small minortiy


----------



## LEWY7777777 (Aug 6, 2006)

Multi-branded some of wich are not on list being favorites. So I couldn't vote.


----------



## Michael (Aug 6, 2006)

RG1527 (w/X2N7) and a Monterey Sevenstring (w/ Blaze/Blaze). 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showpost.php?p=228014&postcount=12


----------



## LilithXShred (Sep 13, 2006)

Schecter herrscht!!!!


----------



## kmanick (Sep 13, 2006)

Schecter Hellraiser 7 here.
Was playing an ESP M-207 but sold it to my buddy when I got the hellraiser.


----------



## i_love_tazzus (Sep 14, 2006)

Ibanez RG7321, from Indonesia. 

I want a 2nd one, which should have different pickups (duncan 59n, custom V bridge) and heavier strings (maybe .011-.070) for detuned/fingerstyle/jazz/classical stuff.


----------



## JoryGriffin (Sep 14, 2006)

Epiphone?


----------



## i_love_tazzus (Sep 14, 2006)

JoryGriffin said:


> Epiphone?



Yeah, whateva. Back at ya.  

Seriously, that's an awesome 7. I liked the Epi Les Paul 7. That was a candidate for a 7 I'd use for cleaner styles, but I didn't have the ca$h at the time...


----------



## technomancer (Sep 14, 2006)

JoryGriffin said:


> Epiphone?



+1 I love my Goth LP 7... actually it's probably the only one of my 7's I'll keep long term.


----------



## streathervsgodzilla (Sep 17, 2006)

peavey  lol


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 17, 2006)

Jackson...
what only 2.55 % ...


----------



## nhersom (Sep 21, 2006)

EdgeCrusher said:


> I must admit, I will probably never buy any other guitar than an Ibanez. I grew up on an RG270DX and now no other guitar companys necks feel anywhere near as good as the Wizards to me. Between my RG570 and RG7621, I dont need anything else................except for maybe a J-Custom



I agree with you completly. I have a RG7620 and an RG1527 and I don't think that I will ever play anything but Ibanez.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Sep 21, 2006)

I WOULDN'T MIND HAVING AN EPI 7-LP, AS LONG AS IT HAD A FLAME TOP & DIDN'T LOOK ALL CHEAP LIKE THEY MAKE SOME OF EM LOOK. I JUST WANT AN LP TYPE FOR A STUDIO RYTHYM CHUNKER, THAT'S ALL.

OTHERWISE, THE IBBY HAS THE SHREDDER'S NECK, & UNTIL I HAVE MY TFS7 BUILT, THE IBBY IS IT AS FAR AS 7'S GO.

MY TFS6 HAS THE SIXER AREA COVERED.


----------



## skinhead (Oct 16, 2006)

ibanez


----------



## DangerousTacos (Jan 15, 2007)

Ibanez
RG7620
S7420
RG2077XL
AX (don't recall numbers, don't care, it'll be gone soon enough)

Epiphone
LP7 x2 (one in each finish)
Some 6 string les paul as well, the best one epiphone made with two humbuckers

Dean
Rose Exotica Acoustic (6 string, wish it was 7)

...and that would be it.


----------



## Tybanez (Jan 17, 2007)

I own a Ibanez7 bur have thinking about either Shecter(quality and price) or EBMM(Petrucci model!)


----------



## Alex-D33 (Jan 17, 2007)

Well let 's see here......hum!......hum!......ah!!hoo...!!!! hum!!!!.........From what i've seen on these threads and photo's I'D say IBANEZ BY 18.9 percent..

Sorry Schecter owners I'M sold out on IBANEZ ..


----------



## Gerch (Feb 4, 2007)

Loomer said:


> ¨Really? Dude, I hate you




now, its on e-bay: => http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190079587723


----------



## DangerousTacos (Feb 4, 2007)

Gerch said:


> now, its on e-bay: => http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190079587723



Would you ship this to the US?


----------



## Nux777 (Feb 4, 2007)

I voted Ibanez *(RG 7620) , which is my 5th ibanez guitar and my first 7, but I also recently bought a Schecter C7 Hellraiser, just to try something different.


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 4, 2007)

Ok...


----------



## prophecy_1988 (Feb 4, 2007)

i own an ibanez rg7321 my gf recently bought me a dean dime o flauge and i must admit that i just cant get any better than the 7string
like i say six strings are for pussies with an attitude problem lol


----------



## Ryan (Feb 5, 2007)

Ibanez.







Mostly.


----------



## LEWY7777777 (Feb 5, 2007)

Why can't I vote for more than one? I own jackson DR7, RG7321, and a Carvin multilaminate koa through body neck blank for a project I am working on. I have owned numerous others. Is this a vote for favorite brand?


----------



## Volsung (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm a Schecter 7 guy (Gryphon 7). I love it!


----------



## Gerch (Feb 5, 2007)

DangerousTacos said:


> Would you ship this to the US?



if you pay it the shipping costs.......


----------



## Makelele (Feb 5, 2007)

I changed my vote to Ibanez, even though I still own my Jackson DX7.


----------



## NiMH (Feb 5, 2007)

Jackson DR7T



Ryan said:


> Ibanez.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow. That almost counts as porn for me.


----------



## Seedawakener (Feb 5, 2007)

ryan... your S... is clean... omfg... Ive said it before but it looks so fucking amazing! lucky man!


----------



## Ryan (Feb 5, 2007)

yah its like brand spankin new.


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 27, 2008)

hmm.. for some reason the last post (#188) in this thread is from Ryan on 02/05/07 but on the main page it shows a more current post (today) and yet I dont see any additional pages/posts after this.


----------



## Chris (Jan 27, 2008)

[action=Chris]turns off the "votes make posts new" thing.[/action]


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 27, 2008)

^ Ah - lol i was like what the hell is going on here? Even cleared FF's cache and everything.


----------



## GTR0B (Jan 27, 2008)

It was always clear in my mind that Ibanez would come out on top


----------



## Uber Mega (Jan 27, 2008)

None...because I don't own a 7


----------

